
BrainNet: A Brain-To-Brain Interface for Direct Collaboration Between Brains - smaili
https://arxiv.org/abs/1809.08632
======
okket
Previous discussion from 5 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18070116](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18070116)
(37 comments)

